# Sunday's report, what a perfect day.



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

The weapons of choice.

We were on the water at sunrise, and what a sunrise it was. We started out about 4 miles west of Niagara Reef and about a quarter mile North. We fished on a West to East line. We started out with all the favorite lures, blue chrome, I be frozen, deep husky jerk clown, day-glow yellow bandit, and a couple of personal Customs I painted. There was a quick start to the morning, we had hardly got started when the first fish that hit was a fish Ohio. I took two guys who love to fish but I've never been fishing for walleye on Lake Erie. Needless to say that first fish reeled in really impressed them. We set up 3 to aside, with a spread from 45 back to 100. It was pretty steady all day, we're average the fish every 15 to 20 minutes. Most fish came in the range of 55 back to 80. Our speed was .95 to 1.05. I tried the Deep husky jerks in blue chrome for 3 hours, I then put a blue chrome bandit on and in 20 minutes we had three fish on it. It didn't matter if it was a dhj or a bandit in clown, they really hit on it. We finished at 2pm, with some fun fishing after that. We ended up going 14/14. The guys thought it was a perfect day, great weather and plenty of fish to go around.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice fish!


----------



## gotagetm (Mar 7, 2018)

thats awesome!!!
great report!!!!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Good job, way to get out there and get em!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice detailed report. Appreciate it. 

We fished further west about a mile SW of A can. We went 11/14 with one fish O. Ran DHJs and p10s at 20 2oz 15", Bandits 65-85 unassisted. Simular colors but real naughty and warriors spaced out as well. Biggest difference was our speed was 1.4-1.6 mph.

Had other Intel from across the North line of range cans, and from D E F & G on the SE corner. It sure felt like the whole place was about ready to really take off.

Now we have a Tuesday forecast for 36 hrs of 25-30 mph of NE winds gusting to up to 40 to deal with. 

Good luck, be safe, have fun.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yes a very nice detailed report. its guys like you and jim that help others share in all the fish out there. kudos to you both for the great reports.
sherman


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks for the detailed report. Nice job!


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Great report guys! Thanks and much appreciated! Glad you guys were able to get out and get them before the big blow that's coming. Hopefully it don't mess it up too bad. Thanks again and good luck!


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

We fished the same area as Jim. 3 man limit. Three fish O's with this one being the best of the three. 60-85 back unassisted Bandits were best. Blue Chrome was top performer.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Gratz to all that made it up there! Thanks for the reports....


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

What a beautiful day Saturday and Sunday where this weekend. Took delivery on a new boat Sat. and got to get out for 45 mins or so and play with it. Sure was nice to be on the water again. Now the wind is going to blow for the next 3 weeks. Spring is tomorrow, but sure doesn't feel like it will ever get here.


----------



## fishermanbob (Dec 14, 2011)

texasrig said:


> View attachment 257940
> 
> View attachment 257941
> 
> ...


----------



## fishermanbob (Dec 14, 2011)

GREAT POST!3 OF US FISHED SATURDAY,AND LIMITED.THE BIGGEST WAS 23".BLUE CROME BANDIT CAUGHT 7.OUR PROGRAM WAS 25-35 BACK.1 OZ 9MPH


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Great reports, thanks. 
2 of us (draggin fish-who caught the biggest of the day, good thing I’m a nice guy and let him handle one from my side of the boat, lol) found some good looking water nw of Kellys ~41 FOW with good marks. We went 8/9, with one around 10lbs and another big one lost just before the net. We tried a variety of baits. Only P-10s would work for us. All different leads and colors. From 20/20 1oz, to 20/45 2oz pulled fish. We got a late start, lines in around 10ish. The bite died for us when the wind did, but it was great to get out during this seemingly endless stretch of crummy weather.


----------



## scraciun (Mar 20, 2016)

We also had a great day Sunday. Got on the water out of Turtle Creek at 3:30 and fished till 7pm. Trolled west of C Can by ourselves and got on an active school. Pulled out 9 trolling p10s 20/30 and bandits 40. 4 of the 9 were fish Ohio’s 12.5lbs, 10lbs, and 2 8 lbs. great afternoon.


----------



## scraciun (Mar 20, 2016)

Tried to post pictures but it says I don’t have permission? Can someone advise?


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Jim Stedke said:


> Nice detailed report. Appreciate it.
> 
> We fished further west about a mile SW of A can. We went 11/14 with one fish O. Ran DHJs and p10s at 20 2oz 15", Bandits 65-85 unassisted. Simular colors but real naughty and warriors spaced out as well. Biggest difference was our speed was 1.4-1.6 mph.
> 
> ...


From some of the pictures the water didn't look too bad...the modis images all show muddy water.....?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Not sure on others but Chrome/Blue whether it was P10s or Bandits by far out fished everything else for me this weekend.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Pretty much all along the N can lines you could at least see the anticavitation plate and many areas you could see your prop.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

West of Kellys was very muddy until you got up toward the north end. That’s where we found fishable water.


----------



## Twister Tail 14 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the great reports all!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

great reports. i finally got my shakedown cruise done and all systems are go just in time for mother nature to crap on us again.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

aquaholic2 said:


> From some of the pictures the water didn't look too bad...the modis images all show muddy water.....?


Sunday we fished an area near E can. The water varied from "see the prop" easily to just "prop barely visible". Perfect water for spring in my book.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

scraciun said:


> Tried to post pictures but it says I don’t have permission? Can someone advise?


You need more than three posts before you can post pictures.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job everyone . Wish I would have gotten out but unfortunately had family plans for the weekend. 
I'm definitely jealous


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Carpn said:


> Good job everyone . Wish I would have gotten out but unfortunately had family plans for the weekend.
> I'm definitely jealous


Yes Jake you missed a good one this weekend. But I am sure there will be more for you after this next blow gets out of here. Its still mid March.


----------



## scraciun (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks decoy hound


----------



## scraciun (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## gotagetm (Mar 7, 2018)

Dam , you guys are killing me!!! 
Great job!!


----------



## jmob (Jun 28, 2014)

Sunday was great. We boated 10 pretty quick before we had trolling motor issues. Same areas as others SW of A Can. There was only 1-2 boats in the area when we started and 15-20 when we moved to search for other fish. I assume we quit catching because we couldn’t control speed not because the crowd. We went 12 of 13 all on bandits (blues and pinks were hot) 25/25 was the best but we got a few unassisted at 60’ also. Most of the fish were 22”-27” one 32.25”. We only caught 2 after the first couple of hours when the motor quit. I really think if we wouldn’t have had the issues we could have boated 20+. Just couldn’t keep the speed where I wanted with the kicker or big motor. 
We took a trip around the north side of the cans marking fish and searching for future trips. There was more bait on the NE side of B can than I’ve ever marked. Marked good fish all throughout the area.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

jmob said:


> Sunday was great. We boated 10 pretty quick before we had trolling motor issues. Same areas as others SW of A Can. There was only 1-2 boats in the area when we started and 15-20 when we moved to search for other fish. I assume we quit catching because we couldn’t control speed not because the crowd. We went 12 of 13 all on bandits (blues and pinks were hot) 25/25 was the best but we got a few unassisted at 60’ also. Most of the fish were 22”-27” one 32.25”. We only caught 2 after the first couple of hours when the motor quit. I really think if we wouldn’t have had the issues we could have boated 20+. Just couldn’t keep the speed where I wanted with the kicker or big motor.
> We took a trip around the north side of the cans marking fish and searching for future trips. There was more bait on the NE side of B can than I’ve ever marked. Marked good fish all throughout the area.
> View attachment 258048


Those bigger fish were too pressured Sunday and it didn’t matter if you had a TM or not. When the wind dies they get even more spooky and they turn nuetral to negative quickly this time of year. I noticed that the bigger fish seemingly moved up to the NW towards West Sister from the pack at A can away from food competition (smaller fish) and boat traffic. This is why I was tight lipped on location Saturday. When you’re on the right quality fish, and you’re trophy hunting, keep that to yourself. If your trying to fill a box, then it doesn’t matter as much. We caught a few nice fish and had a great two days.

Speed was critical. We went 1.5-1.8 and Bandit in Huff Daddy Chrome 40 back took most of the fish in two days between 2 boats.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

aquaholic2 said:


> From some of the pictures the water didn't look too bad...the modis images all show muddy water.....?


It looks like mud to me also but my wife is able to see a hint of green in the water were you can usually see your cavitation plate or prop.She was rite on that the water was fishable along the northern cans.


----------



## ekriet9 (Mar 25, 2013)

We also went on Sunday. Had a decent day. Ended up catching 9 walleye and a steelhead. Our best was chrome blue and chrome black bandits 55 back did catch some on p10 20-20 with 2oz. Probably gonna be a little while until the lake is fishable now though.


----------



## terryna (Mar 15, 2018)

thats awesome.great report


----------



## johnkfisherman (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice work out there guys and gals...way to get us fired up!


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

Boy, if this does not get you fired up to hit the water, I don't know what does! Good work folks!


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Great pics from everyone........now I am really going stir crazy!


----------

